# .270, 7mm & 30-06 recoil question?



## brkncly (Mar 16, 2009)

Between the .270, 7mm & the 30-06, which recoils the softest to the hardest?
Also how much more recoil between the 3 calibers? Thanks!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

in general from lightest to strongest recoil in this order, 270 Winchester, 30-06 and then the 7mm Remington mag will bang you the most. Just google recoil and you should get the rest of your ansewer. Recoil is all in your head in my opinion the worst it can do to you is that you develop a flinch and a little black and blue will go away  If you are leaning tword the 7mm give the 300 WSM a looking into.


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

Check out Chuck Hawks website

http://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm

Cartridge Rifle Weight Recoil energy 
270 Win. (130 gns at 3140 fps) 8.0 lb 16.5 ft lb
270 Win. (150 gns at 2900 fps) 8.0  17.0 
7mm Rem. Mag. (150 at 3100) 8.5 19.2 
30-06 Spfd. (150 at 2910) 8.0 17.6 
30-06 Spfd. (180 at 2700) 8.0 20.3


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

> in general from lightest to strongest recoil in this order, 270 Winchester, 30-06 and then the 7mm Remington mag will bang you the most.


Actually, the .270 and .30-06 will be about the same as they are the same case and similar powders. I will guarentee you won't notice any difference. The 7MM will hit you harder as that is a magnum caliber, you will feel it...Bigger casing with more powder. If you really want to compare apples to apples, the .30-06 will bang you the least if you don't reload.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

7mm Rem. Mag. (150 at 3100) 8.5 19.2 
30-06 Spfd. (150 at 2910) 8.0 17.6

Does any one know if we loaded the 30-06 up to 3100fps with that same 150gr bullet in an 8.5lb rifle what the difference would be between the 7 and the 30?

My 30-06 kicks much harder compared to my 7mm, but the 30 is shooting 180s and is a M77MkII with a lam stock, and the 7mm is shooting 140s and is an Encore Pro Hunter rifle with 26" H-bar. They are definately not apples to apples.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I finally had a chance to shoot my new Hawkeye .280 yesterday.I was surprised how little it kicked.Really not much more than my 7x57.I was expecting a very noticeable difference but even just wearing a sweatshirt it was still quite comfortable to shoot.Anyway the order would be-.270,.280,30-06,7mm Rem mag using same weight bullets.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Recoil tolerance is very subjective, and largely a trained condition...

I shoot a lot of big stuff including 338, heavy 45-70 loads, and god alone knows how many 3.5" 12 gauge from pump guns, so I don't consider stuff up through the 7MM Mag to produce much in the way of recoil...

If the biggest stuff a guy has shot is say, the 243, then a 180 grain 06' or 150 grain 7MM Mag load will feel like shooting the Paris Railway Gun for awhile...


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

And remember, when you are shooting at fur, you won't even FEEL that recoil.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Gun fit also has a big effect on recoil. Hardest recoiling gun I have ever shot was a 30-06 that just was impossible to get comfortable behind, and I shoot many rifles with more wham than an 06.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Gun fit also has a big effect on recoil. Hardest recoiling gun I have ever shot was a 30-06 that just was impossible to get comfortable behind, and I shoot many rifles with more wham than an 06.


One reason I do not own a 700 Rem in anything that I would use on deer or larger game.

But if all things being equal in regards to the rifle as other said, .270,06,7mm!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I for one love the Remington BDL stock design, but am less fond of the CDL. Much as I like H-S Precision's stock, I have to build them up at least 1/4 inch to position my eye properly behind the scope... That being said, the best designed stock I've ever shot is the Weatherby Mark V my wife bought me a few weeks ago. Old Roy really got it right. Has a nice high cheek piece that slides down away from the face under recoil. If there was a production LH Weatherby design stock for my 700's, I would re-stock them in a heartbeat...


----------

